
ScalaQuest – the online game to learn Scala - andanthor
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/andanthor/scalaquest-a-game-to-learn-scala?ref=bwzkt3
======
looooongtran
This is by one of the best scala devs I know!

------
andanthor
I'm one of the creators of the game - AMA.

------
gusmt66
It is just great!!!

